# Logiciels Mac pour le multiposte de Free



## benjdeparis (30 Janvier 2006)

*DERNIERES VERSIONS DES LOGICIELS POUR LE MULTIPOSTE DE FREE*
Le multiposte de Free, permet de regarder les chaînes TV Freebox sur votre ordinateur.
Il faut installer VLC au préalable. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html

*FreeboxTVRecorder 1.4*
Site: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.html
Téléchargement: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.zip

*DentiFreeX (maj. 29.01.06)*
Forum: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/dfxd/DentiFreeXDossier.zip

*iMagneto 1.0*
Site: http://imagneto.sourceforge.net/
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagneto/iMagneto-1.0.dmg?download
Note: logiciel gérant uniquement l'enregistrement et la programmation.

*MyFreeTV 1.21*
Forum et téléchargement: http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19733
Note: ce soft utilise Java 1.5, mais il n'est pas encore réellement compatible pour Mac OS X. 
Il le sera certainement en version 2. Voir le forum.


----------



## silverkingz design (30 Janvier 2006)

trop classe le nouveau freeboxtv recorder :
le bouton record est rouge, j'attendais ça..hé hé...
je teste directos!


----------



## silverkingz design (30 Janvier 2006)

bon alors:
1/ toujours pas de désentrelancement par defaut, dommage pour les enregistrements...
2/ pas de possibilités de format d'encodage (bientôt peut etre....)
3/ ca me refait le coup de "plantage" changement de chaines...et merrrrrde!


----------



## benjdeparis (30 Janvier 2006)

C'est quoi ton problème numéro 3 ? J'ai pas ce soucis moi.

Par contre, j'ai toujours un lancement aléatoire de la chaîne. Parfois ça se lance, parfois non.


----------



## silverkingz design (30 Janvier 2006)

bah de temps en temps quand je taffe sur un gros truc (peut etre à cause de ça) ca me fige la chaine et hop: ca plante.
apres pour switcher de chaines , certaines ne marchent pas, ou ca quitte.
zut et rezut!


..ET AUSSI : comment gere le volume (hors clavier)...

bah vi...quoi...



-------
imacg5 ancienne gé/tigrou


----------



## benjdeparis (3 Février 2006)

*DERNIERES VERSIONS DES LOGICIELS POUR LE MULTIPOSTE DE FREE*
Il faut installer VLC au préalable. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html

*FreeboxTVRecorder 1.4 (maj. 29.01.06)*
Site: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.html
Téléchargement: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.zip

*DentiFreeX (maj. 03.02.06)*
Forum: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/dfxd/DentiFreeXDossier.zip

*iMagneto 1.1 (maj. 01.02.06)*
Site: http://imagneto.sourceforge.net/
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagneto/iMagneto-1.1.dmg?download
Note: logiciel gérant uniquement l'enregistrement et la programmation. Compatible uniquement avec
Mac OS 10.4x.

*MyFreeTV 2.04 (maj. 03.02.06)*
Forum: http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19849
Téléchargement: ftp://myfreetv:rom@rom1v.myftp.org/MyFreeTV.zip
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5 disponible ici: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release3.dmg
Compatible uniquement avec Tiger.
Tutorial d'installation: http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19733&start=30
Lanceur Automator: http://philippe.legrand10.free.fr/MyFreeTVGO.zip
(Pour l'utiliser, mettez votre dossier MyFreeTV où vous le désirez, lancez le fichier Automator téléchargé ci-dessus, faîtes "Enregistrer sous" et choisissez de l'enregistrer en tant qu'application. Vous aurez un petit lanceur que vous pouvez mettre où vous le désirez, comme n'importe quelle autre application).
Merci à Switcheremac.


----------



## benjdeparis (6 Février 2006)

*LOGICIELS POUR LE MULTIPOSTE DE FREE*
- Il faut installer VLC au préalable. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html
- Il faut avoir validé les CGV de Free ici: http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl?link=freeplayer
- Ne pas avoir mis de playlist par défaut dans VLC.

*FreeboxTVRecorder 1.4 (maj. 29.01.06)*
Site: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.html
Téléchargement: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.zip
Description: lecture des chaînes basic FreeboxTV / Enregistrement / Programmation d'enregistrement / Lecture différée (Timeshifting) /
Conversion des vidéos en mpeg4 et format pour iPod.

*DentiFreeX (maj. 05.02.06)*
Forum: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/dfxd/DentiFreeXDossier.zip
Note: incompatible avec Mac OS 10.4.x en ce qui concerne l'enregistrement, la programmation et le timeshifting. 
Version optimisée pour Mac OS 10.4.x à venir...
Description: lecture des chaînes basic FreeboxTV / Enregistrement / Programmation d'enregistrement / Liens vers les programmes TV / Lecture différée (Timeshifting) / Gestion des chaînes favorites / Ouverture directe des vidéos enregistrées.

*iMagneto 1.1.2 (maj. 05.02.06)*
Site: http://imagneto.sourceforge.net/
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagneto/iMagneto-1.1.2.dmg?download
Note: compatible uniquement avec Mac OS 10.4.x.
Description: Enregistrement / Programmation d'enregistrement / Choix des codecs vidéos et audios et de la qualité d'enregistrement.

*MyFreeTV 2.09 (maj. 04.02.06)*
Forum: http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19733
Téléchargement: ftp://myfreetv:rom@rom1v.myftp.org/MyFreeTV.zip
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5 disponible ici
Compatible uniquement avec Mac OS 10.4.x.
Tutorial d'installation: http://switchons.over-blog.com/article-1745433.html
Merci à Switcheremac.
Description: lecture des chaînes basic FreeboxTV / Enregistrement / Programmation d'enregistrement / Lecture différée (Timeshifting) / Affichage des audiences.


----------



## benjdeparis (15 Février 2006)

iMagneto pour Mac passe en 1.2. Il est à présent compatible 10.3.9 et 10.4x.
MyFreeTV en 2.12.


----------



## benjdeparis (6 Mars 2006)

*LOGICIELS MAC OS X POUR LE MULTIPOSTE DE FREE (maj 06.03.2006)*
- Il faut installer VLC au préalable. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html
- Il faut avoir validé les CGV de Free ici: http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl?link=freeplayer
- Ne pas avoir mis de playlist par défaut dans VLC.

*FreeboxTVRecorder 1.4*
Site: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecord...TVRecorder.html
Téléchargement: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecord...xTVRecorder.zip

*DentiFreeX 0.7.2*
Forum: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/dfxd/DentiFreeXDossier.zip

*iMagneto 1.2.1*
Site: http://imagneto.sourceforge.net/
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagnet...gneto-1.2.1.dmg

*MyFreeTV 2.14*
Site: http://myfreetv.sourceforge.net/
Forum: http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19733
Téléchargement: http://cuzub.free.fr/MyFreeTV.zip
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5 disponible ici.
Compatible uniquement avec Mac OS 10.4.x.

*TVR 0.3 beta*
Site: http://srvchess.free.fr/tvr.php
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1270
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/tvremi/...-0.3-macosx.zip
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5 disponible ici
Compatible uniquement avec Mac OS 10.4.x.

*TV sur PC 1.0*
Site: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/index.html
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopi...p?p=17968#17968
Téléchargement: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/tvpc/binaires/tvsurpc.tgz


----------



## benjdeparis (4 Avril 2006)

*LOGICIELS MAC OS X POUR LE MULTIPOSTE DE FREE*
- Il faut installer VLC au préalable. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html
- Il faut avoir validé les CGV de Free ici: http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl?link=freeplayer
- Ne pas avoir mis de playlist par défaut dans VLC.

*FreeboxTVRecorder 1.4*
Site: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.html
Téléchargement: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.zip

*DentiFreeX 0.7.21*
Forum: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/dfxd/DentiFreeXDossier.zip

*iMagneto 1.5*
Site: http://imagneto.sourceforge.net/
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagneto/iMagneto-1.5.dmg?download
Téléchargement (Intel): http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagneto/iMagneto-MacTel-1.5.dmg

*MyFreeTV 2.21*
Site: http://myfreetv.sourceforge.net/
Forum: http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19733
Téléchargement: http://oneshotvideo.free.fr/MyFreeTV.dmg
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5 disponible ici.
Compatible uniquement avec Mac OS 10.4.x.

*TVRemi 0.55*
Site: http://srvchess.free.fr/tvr.php
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1270
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/tvremi/tvremi-0.55-macosx.zip
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5 disponible ici
Compatible uniquement avec Mac OS 10.4.x.

*TVsurPC 3.0*
Site: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=17968#17968
Téléchargement: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/tvpc/binaires/tvsurpc_v3.tgz


----------



## Rockford (9 Avril 2006)

Salut,

Merci pour ces infos  , j'ai essayé Imagnéto pour macintel qui fonctionne parfaitement, mais je n'arrive pas à lire les enregistrements (avec une extension .mpg) avec Quick Time. Que faut-il faire pour ça, si c'est possible?


----------



## benjdeparis (24 Avril 2006)

*LOGICIELS POUR LE MULTIPOSTE (maj. 24.04.06)*
*Pour Windows / Linux / Mac OS X*
Il faut installer VLC au préalable. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
Il faut avoir validé les CGV de Free ici: http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl?link=freeplayer
Ne pas avoir mis de playlist par défaut dans VLC.
La plupart de ces softs exigent que le plug-in ActiveX soit coché lors de l'installation de VLC.
Certains de ces softs exigent une installation de Framework 2.0 ou encore de Java 1.5 (JRE 5.0). 
Lisez bien les notes indiquées sous chaque soft.

*Pack VLC Multiposte 1.3 pour Windows (par Christoliquide)*
Infos et téléchargement: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1236

-------------------------------------------

*POUR WINDOWS*

*Fritivi 1.1.12*
Site: http://fritivi.free.fr/site/
Forum: http://tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=37
Téléchargement: http://fritivi.free.fr/fritivi_install.exe
Note: nécessite d'installer le plug-in ActiveX lors de l'installation de VLC. 

*adslTV 1.6*
Site: http://adsltv.free.fr/
Forum: http://adsltv.free.fr/punbb/
Téléchargement adslTV + VLC intégré: http://adsltv.free.fr/setup-adsltv.exe
Téléchargement de la mise à jour: http://adsltv.free.fr/setup.exe
Aide: http://christofun.free.fr/adslTV/
Note: nécessite d'installer le plug-in ActiveX lors de l'installation de VLC. 

*MyFreeTV 2.21*
Site: http://myfreetv.sourceforge.net/
Forum: http://www.freeplayer.org/viewtopic.php?t=3680
Téléchargement: http://myfreetv.sourceforge.net/telechargement.html
Note: ce programme nécessite Java 1.5 (JRE 5.0) dispo ici: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
Note: nécessite d'installer le plug-in ActiveX lors de l'installation de VLC.

*FreeEasyZap 1.8a*
Site: http://freeeasyzap.free.fr/
Forum: http://freeeasyzap.free.fr/forum
Téléchargement: http://freeeasyzap.free.fr/clic.php3?url=FreeEasyZap_Setup.exe
Note: nécessite d'installer le plug-in ActiveX lors de l'installation de VLC.

*FreeX TV 2.3*
Site: http://freextv.free.fr/
Téléchargement: http://freextv.free.fr/dl/telecharger.php?down=6
Note: nécessite d'installer le plug-in ActiveX lors de l'installation de VLC.
Note: nécessite Framework 2.0 dispo ici: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&DisplayLang=en 

*FreeWAR 2.4.0*
Site: http://contact.freewar.free.fr/
Téléchargement: http://contact.freewar.free.fr/DL.php?url=fichiers/FreeWarSetup.exe&ref=FreeWarSetup
Note: nécessite d'installer le plug-in ActiveX lors de l'installation de VLC.

*TVZFree 1.9.1*
Site: http://zangara.free.fr/
Forum: http://www.freeplayer.org/viewtopic.php?t=4015 
Téléchargement: http://zangara.free.fr/TVZFree_Install.exe
Note: nécessite d'installer le plug-in ActiveX lors de l'installation de VLC.
TVZFree_Lite
Téléchargement: http://zangara.free.fr/TVZFree_Lite.exe

*FreeVision 2.5.1 Beta*
Site: http://htmljava.free.fr/
Forum: http://www.freeplayer.org/viewtopic.php?t=4024
Téléchargement: http://htmljava.free.fr/FreeVision2.5.1BETA.zip
Note: nécessite d'installer le plug-in ActiveX lors de l'installation de VLC.

*FreeMultiPosteTV 1.2.0.0*
Site: http://u3d.free.fr/FreeMultiPosteTV/
Forum: http://www.freeplayer.org/viewtopic.php?t=5029
Téléchargement: http://u3d.free.fr/FreeMultiPosteTV/FreeMultiPosteTV.zip
Note: nécessite d'installer le plug-in ActiveX lors de l'installation de VLC.
Note: nécessite Framework 2.0 dispo ici: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&DisplayLang=en 

*FreeTvPlaYer 1.0*
Site: http://v.vieux.prog.free.fr/freetvplayer.html
Forum: http://www.freeplayer.org/viewtopic.php?t=4279
Téléchargement: http://v.vieux.prog.free.fr/progs/FreeTvPlayer.rar
Note: nécessite Framework 2.0 dispo ici: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&DisplayLang=en

*FreePCvcr 0.6.0*
Forum: http://techsan1.free.fr/forum/index.php
Téléchargement: http://christofun.free.fr/click.php?id=21

*TVRemi 0.55*
Site: http://srvchess.free.fr/tvr.php
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1270
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/tvremi/tvremi-0.55-windows.exe
Note: ce programme nécessite Java 1.5 (JRE 5.0) dispo ici: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp

*TVsurPC 3.0*
Site: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=17968#17968
Téléchargement: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/tvpc/binaires/TVsurPC-V3-setup.exe

*PI Free TV 1.1.0*
Site: http://pascalc314.free.fr/pifreetv/
Forum: http://www.freeplayer.org/viewtopic.php?t=4649
Téléchargement: http://pascalc314.free.fr/pifreetv/pifreetv.install.exe

*FreeTVZap XVLC 1.5*
Forum: http://freetvzap.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://freetvzap.free.fr/freetvzap.zip
Note: nécessite d'installer le plug-in ActiveX lors de l'installation de VLC.

*FreeTVCommande 4.0.0.1*
Forum: http://www.freenews.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4742
Téléchargement: http://sousoublogfiles.free.fr/FreeTVcommande.exe
Note: nécessite d'installer le plug-in ActiveX lors de l'installation de VLC. 

*VLCOM 2.53*
Forum: http://forum.holybatch.com/
Téléchargement: http://download.holybatch.com/vlc-o-matic.exe

*FreeTV-Record 0.4a*
Forum: http://www.freeplayer.org/viewtopic.php?t=3278&start=0
Téléchargement: http://zetofzone.free.fr/download.php?file=/freetv_record/FreeTv_record_v0.4a.rar

*Freebox Web TV 2*
Regardez la télé avec ActiveX dans Internet Explorer.
Lien direct: http://pterrano.free.fr/freeboxtv/
Forum: http://www.freenews.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7576

-------------------------------------------

*POUR LINUX*

*MyFreeTV 2.21*
Site: http://myfreetv.sourceforge.net/
Forum: http://www.freeplayer.org/viewtopic.php?t=3680
Téléchargement: http://myfreetv.sourceforge.net/telechargement.html
Note: ce programme nécessite Java 1.5 (JRE 5.0) dispo ici: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
Note: nécessite d'installer le plug-in ActiveX lors de l'installation de VLC.

*TVRemi 0.55*
Site: http://srvchess.free.fr/tvr.php
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1270
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/tvremi/tvremi-0.55-linux.bin
Note: ce programme nécessite Java 1.5 (JRE 5.0) dispo ici: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp

*TVsurPC 3.0*
Site: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=17968#17968
Téléchargement: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/tvpc/binaires/tvsurpc_v3.tgz

*Royale Freebox Magneto 0.1*
Site: http://royale.zerezo.com/magneto/
Forum: http://www.freeplayer.org/viewtopic.php?t=4453
Téléchargement: http://royale.zerezo.com/magneto/magneto-0.1.tar.gz

*Fricorder 0.6*
Site: http://manatlan.online.fr/fricorder.php
Téléchargement: http://manatlan.online.fr/setup/fricorder-0.6.tar.gz

*Freerecord 0.3*
Forum: http://www.freeplayer.org/viewtopic.php?t=4311
Téléchargement: http://sourceforge.net/projects/freerecord/

-------------------------------------------

*POUR MAC OS X*

*FreeboxTVRecorder 1.4*
Site: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.html
Téléchargement: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.zip

*DentiFreeX 0.8*
Forum: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/dfxd/DentiFreeXDossier.zip

*iMagneto 1.5.1*
Site: http://imagneto.sourceforge.net/
Téléchargement (PPC): http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagneto/iMagneto-1.5.1.dmg?download
Téléchargement (Intel): http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagneto/iMagneto-MacTel-1.5.1.dmg

*MyFreeTV 2.21*
Site: http://myfreetv.sourceforge.net/
Forum: http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19733
Téléchargement: http://oneshotvideo.free.fr/MyFreeTV.dmg
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5 disponible ici.
Compatible uniquement avec Mac OS 10.4.x.

*TVRemi 0.55*
Site: http://srvchess.free.fr/tvr.php
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1270
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/tvremi/tvremi-0.55-macosx.zip
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5 disponible ici
Compatible uniquement avec Mac OS 10.4.x.

*TVsurPC 3.0*
Site: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=17968#17968
Téléchargement: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/tvpc/binaires/tvsurpc_v3.tgz

-------------------------------------------------

*Forum à propos du Multiposte sur Mac OS X*
http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19626

-------------------------------------------------

Si vous voulez rajouter votre soft à la liste, contactez-moi.
Ce topic n'est pas là pour remplacer tous les autres et répondre aux soucis techniques de chaque soft, mais uniquement pour regrouper les mises à jour.


----------



## benjdeparis (5 Août 2006)

*LOGICIELS MAC OS X POUR LE MULTIPOSTE DE FREE*
- Il faut installer VLC au préalable. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html
- Il faut avoir validé les CGV de Free ici: http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl?link=freeplayer
- Ne pas avoir mis de playlist par défaut dans VLC.

*FreeboxTVRecorder 1.4*
Site: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.html
Téléchargement: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.zip

*DentiFreeX 0.8.4*
Forum: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/dfxd/DentiFreeXDossier.zip

*iMagneto 1.5.1*
Site: http://imagneto.sourceforge.net/
Téléchargement (PPC): http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagneto/iMagneto-1.5.1.dmg?download
Téléchargement (Intel): http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagneto/iMagneto-MacTel-1.5.1.dmg

*MyFreeTV 2.21*
Site: http://myfreetv.sourceforge.net/
Forum: http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19733
Téléchargement: http://oneshotvideo.free.fr/MyFreeTV.dmg
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5
Java pour Intel: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release4.dmg
Java pour PowerPC: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release4.dmg

*TVRemi 0.55*
Site: http://srvchess.free.fr/tvr.php
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1270
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/tvremi/tvremi-0.55-macosx.zip
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5
Pour Intel: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release4.dmg
Pour PowerPC: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release4.dmg

*TVsurPC v4*
Site: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=17968#17968
Téléchargement: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/tvpc/binaires/tvsurpc_v4.zip

-------------------------------------------------

*Le Blog des Freenautes sur Mac*
http://freemac.over-blog.com/


----------



## benjdeparis (7 Août 2006)

*LOGICIELS MAC OS X POUR LE MULTIPOSTE DE FREE*
- Il faut installer VLC au préalable. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html
- Il faut avoir validé les CGV de Free ici: http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl?link=freeplayer
- Ne pas avoir mis de playlist par défaut dans VLC.

*DentiFreeX 0.8.4*
Forum: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/dfxd/DentiFreeXDossier.zip

*macFreeTV 0.5*
Site: http://dibathil.free.fr./
Forum: http://www.freeplayer.org/viewtopic.php?t=6324
Téléchargement: http://dibathil.free.fr./telecharger/files/macFreeTv.dmg.sit

*FreeboxTVRecorder 1.4*
Site: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.html
Téléchargement: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.zip

*iMagneto 1.5.1*
Site: http://imagneto.sourceforge.net/
Téléchargement (PPC): http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagneto/iMagneto-1.5.1.dmg?download
Téléchargement (Intel): http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagneto/iMagneto-MacTel-1.5.1.dmg

*MyFreeTV 2.21*
Site: http://myfreetv.sourceforge.net/
Forum: http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19733
Téléchargement: http://oneshotvideo.free.fr/MyFreeTV.dmg
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5
Java pour Intel: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release4.dmg
Java pour PowerPC: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release4.dmg

*TVRemi 0.55*
Site: http://srvchess.free.fr/tvr.php
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1270
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/tvremi/tvremi-0.55-macosx.zip
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5
Java pour Intel: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release4.dmg
Java pour PowerPC: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release4.dmg

*TVsurPC v4*
Site: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=17968#17968
Téléchargement: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/tvpc/binaires/tvsurpc_v4.zip

-------------------------------------------------

*Le Blog des Freenautes sur Mac*
http://freemac.over-blog.com/


----------



## benjdeparis (16 Septembre 2006)

*LOGICIELS MAC OS X POUR LE MULTIPOSTE DE FREE*
- Il faut installer VLC au préalable. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html
- Il faut avoir validé les CGV de Free ici: http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl?link=freeplayer
- Ne pas avoir mis de playlist par défaut dans VLC.

*DentiFreeX 0.8.4*
Forum: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/dfxd/DentiFreeXDossier.zip

*macFreeTv 0.8.1*
Site: http://dibathil.free.fr./
Forum: http://dibathil.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://dibathil.free.fr/telecharger/files/macFreeTv0.8.1.dmg.sit

*FreeboxTVRecorder 1.4*
Site: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.html
Téléchargement: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.zip

*iMagneto 1.5.2*
Site: http://dilaroga.free.fr/dilarea/
Téléchargement (PPC): http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagneto/iMagneto-1.5.2.dmg?download
Téléchargement (Intel): http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagneto/iMagneto-MacTel-1.5.2.dmg?download

*MyFreeTV 2.21*
Site: http://myfreetv.sourceforge.net/
Forum: http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19733
Téléchargement: http://free.mac.free.fr/MyFreeTV.dmg
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5
Java pour Intel: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release4.dmg
Java pour PowerPC: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release4.dmg

*TVRemi 0.55*
Site: http://srvchess.free.fr/tvr.php
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1270
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/tvremi/tvremi-0.55-macosx.zip
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5
Java pour Intel: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release4.dmg
Java pour PowerPC: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release4.dmg

*TVsurPC v5*
Site: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=17968#17968
Téléchargement: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/tvpc5/bin/tvsurpc-v5-darwin.tgz


----------



## benjdeparis (1 Novembre 2006)

*LOGICIELS MAC OS X POUR LE MULTIPOSTE DE FREE*
- Il faut installer VLC au préalable. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html
- Il faut avoir validé les CGV de Free ici: http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl?link=freeplayer
- Ne pas avoir mis de playlist par défaut dans VLC.

*DentiFreeX 0.8.13* *(24.10.2006)*
Forum: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://coolercolors.free.fr/forum/dfxd/DentiFreeXDossier.zip

*macFreeTv 0.8.3* *(07.10.2006)*
Site: http://dibathil.free.fr./
Forum: http://dibathil.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://dibathil.free.fr/telecharger/files/macFreeTv0.8.3.dmg

*FreeboxTVRecorder 1.4* *(29.01.2006)*
Site: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.html
Téléchargement: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.zip

*iMagneto 2b2* *(01.11.2006)*
Site: http://dilaroga.free.fr/dilarea/
Forum: http://dilaroga.free.fr/dilarea/modules/newbb/index.php?cat=1
Téléchargement: http://dilaroga.free.fr/dilarea/modules/soapbox/article.php?articleID=14
Téléchargement plug-in VLC (PowerPC): http://www.videolan.org/mirror.html...vlc/0.8.5/macosx/powerpc/vlc-plugin-0.8.5.dmg
Téléchargement plug-in VLC (Intel): http://dilaroga.free.fr/imagneto/vlc-plugin.zip
(à placer dans le dossier /Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins/)

*MyFreeTV 2.21* *(04.04.2006)*
Site: http://myfreetv.sourceforge.net/
Forum: http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19733
Téléchargement: http://free.mac.free.fr/MyFreeTV.dmg
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5
Java pour Intel: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release4.dmg
Java pour PowerPC: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release4.dmg

*TVRemi 0.55* *(28.03.2006)*
Site: http://srvchess.free.fr/tvr.php
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1270
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/tvremi/tvremi-0.55-macosx.zip
Note: nécessite l'installation de JAVA 1.5
Java pour Intel: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release4.dmg
Java pour PowerPC: http://wsidecar.apple.com/cgi-bin/n...t=1&platform=osx&method=sa/J2SE50Release4.dmg

*TVsurPC v5* *(08.09.2006)*
Site: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/
Forum: http://www.tvfreeplayer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=17968#17968
Téléchargement: http://tvsurpc.free.fr/tvpc5/bin/tvsurpc-v5-darwin.tgz

-------------------------------------------------

*Le Blog des Freenautes sur Mac*
http://free.mac.free.fr

*Le Forum des Freenautes sur Mac*
http://free.mac.free.fr/forum


----------



## FreeMac2 (4 Octobre 2008)

*LOGICIELS MAC OS X POUR LE MULTIPOSTE DE FREE AU 04.10.2008*
- Il faut installer VLC au préalable. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html
- Il faut avoir validé les CGV de Free ici: http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl?link=freeplayer
- Ne pas avoir mis de playlist par défaut dans VLC.

*iMagneto 2.0* *(20.05.2008)*
Site: http://dilaroga.free.fr/ 
Forum: http://dilaroga.free.fr/forums/ 
Téléchargement: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/imagneto/iMagneto-2.0.dmg
Téléchargement de VLC et du plugin (prendre les 2 fichiers et les bonnes versions correspondantes à votre Mac): http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html 

*RemiXTV* *(13.01.2008)*
Site: http://rdejouve.free.fr/Site/Blog/Blog.html
Téléchargement: http://rdejouve.free.fr/Download/RemiXTV.zip
Téléchargement de VLC et du plugin (prendre les 2 fichiers et les bonnes versions correspondantes à votre Mac): http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html 

*DentiFreeX 0.9.9* *(04.10.2008)*
Site: http://dentifreex.free.fr/
Téléchargement: http://dentifreex.free.fr/fichiers/DentiFreeX.zip

*macFreeTv 0.8.4* *(16.11.2007)*
Site: http://dibathil.free.fr./
Forum: http://dibathil.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://dibathil.free.fr/telecharger/files/macFreeTv0.8.4.dmg

*FreeboxTVRecorder 1.4* *(29.01.2006)*
Site: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecord...TVRecorder.html
Téléchargement: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecord...xTVRecorder.zip

*FreeGo 4*
Site: http://www.free-go.net/
Téléchargement: http://www.freego.fr/logiciel/mac/FreeGo4.dmg

-------------------------------------------------

*Le Site des Freenautes sur Mac*
http://free.mac.free.fr

*Le Forum des Freenautes sur Mac*
http://free.mac.free.fr/forum


----------



## pascalformac (4 Octobre 2008)

tiens tiens 
ce pseudo et signatures me rappellent quelque chose



et au fait ce que tu dis au dessus 
tient il compte de ca que j'ai recu-hier- par RSS   


> Ne fonctionnent plus:
> FreeGo
> iFreeTV (multiposte bas débit)
> FreeboxTvRecorder


hein mon grand?

c'est important de préciser n'est ce pas?

et le concours de logo?


edit
et ce matin  11 h
ifreetv était très  bancal selon un macuser qui m'a tenu informé

( et pis y a le mystere  flux téfin qu'on pourrait développer  , qu'un blogger affirme roulerait  via divers FAI  mais flux  mms introuvable ou hs... access_mms: error: HTTP/1.0 404 Not Found)


----------



## tabasko (12 Octobre 2008)

Je me décide enfin à m'intéresser au fait que je peux regarder la TV sur mon mac .... et j'arrive pas à trouver de soft qui le fasse bien ! ....

Avec FreeGo je me suis aperçu d'un truc ....

Mettons que je souhaite regarder France2 :

FreeGo : 
cela ne marche pas, cela essaye d'ouvrir le lien : 
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/201

A partir de VLC j'arrive à regarder France2 avec :
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/fbxtv_pub/stream?namespace=1&service=201&flavour=sd

Serait ce alors la dernière mise à jour de cette semaine des FreeBox HD qui présente ce changement ....

Sur PC adsltv.org : c'est génial. Je voudrai la même chose pour mon mac


----------



## pascalformac (12 Octobre 2008)

freego  mac est codé à la truelle

en fait au sens strict aucun des logiciels au dessus n'est indispensable
à part VLC bien entendu

par ailleurs je signale que
- les firmwares  recents cafouillaient ( situation corrigée ce vendredi)
et que la playlist a REchangé ces derniers jours
il est simple de mettre à jour et l'un et l'autre

-ce n'est pas le fil pour de l'aide
voir le fil central


----------



## tabasko (12 Octobre 2008)

J'ai fais une recherche sur "FreeGo" et j'ai posté dans le topic le plus approprié (les autres étant hors sujets, ou totalement périmés).

Désolé d'avoir polluer. En fait je vois pas l'intérêt de laisser poster si ce fil n'est pas dédié à cela.
Vous devez passer un temps fou à faire la police


----------



## pascalformac (12 Octobre 2008)

un sujet ca se reactive

et il y a le sujet central free

le mot multiposte est même dans son titre


----------



## raphael54 (4 Janvier 2009)

je viens de copier cette adresse pour avoir france 2
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/fbxtv_pub/stream?namespace=1&service=201&flavour=sd

mais comment avoir toutes les autres chaine sur vlc ou autre?
ou trouver ses adresse?
comment zapper du coup?
MERCI


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2009)

bonjour 
il y a  des sujets multipostes avec tout expliqué ainsi que -surtout- le central

sans oublier le site d'aide...de free


le principe est de charger TOUTE la  liiste  et de l'enregistrer
soit telle quelle  soit en  l'éditant virant les chaines qui ne t'interessent pas

et la tu cliques d'une chaine à l'autre dans ta liste

démo






ou d'utiliser un des outils prétaillés pour free
(avec options de planification d'enregistrements avec divers encodages)

détails dans les sujets


----------



## filochard (25 Mai 2009)

Alors là, je comprends rien.
J'ai rien, juste freeboxtv recorder qui démarre et puis rien d'autre.

est ce qu'il y aurait une ame charitable pour m'expliquer tout point par point, s'il vous plait?

ou alors me montrer le sujet où c'est détaillé.


----------



## Zane (29 Avril 2010)

Hello les pros du Mac !

J'ai une question dont je ne trouve pas la réponse...

Je veux faire quelque chose de très simple:

Regarder en même temps la télé sur la TV... (ouaiii)  et sur mon iMac (je suis en coloc)...
J'ai bien chercher sur le forum un tas de softs sur le multiposte et tout mais bon, je ne veux ni enregistrer, ni programmer un enregistrement... 

Est ce possible sans galérer à faire trop de manips' ?

Merci à vous !


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2010)

c'est pourtant en accueil chez free là
http://www.free.fr/adsl/pages/television/multiposte.html

autrement dit
tu installes le multiposte ( plug web VLC et interface de ton choix ( VLC dentifreex etc etc)
et voilà


----------



## Zane (3 Mai 2010)

Le truc c'est que je n'arrive pas à installer le zip que je télécharge...

MyFreeTV_2.21

"Ce programme nÈcessite Java 1.5 (JRE 5.0) et VLC pour fonctionner.

Vous pouvez les tÈlÈcharger ici:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

Pour lancer MyFreeTV, exÈcutez:
  java -jar MyFreeTV.jar
ou, si vous ne voulez pas voir la console:
  start javaw -jar MyFreeTV.jar

Si vous Ítes sous Windows, vous pouvez utiliser MyFreeTV.exe."


Je dois faire quoi exactement, ouvrir la console et taper "start java..." ?


Désolé si ça peut paraitre bête ...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2010)

prends toi même VLC  avec le plug web

c'est PRÉ- formaté


----------



## Zane (5 Mai 2010)

Pascalformac,


J'arrive très bien à regarder la télé avec VLC sur mon Mac, seulement si qqn allume la freebox et regarde lui aussi la télé, le flux télé se coupe sur mon iMac, je pensais que ce que j'avais téléchargé "myfreetv" réglait ce soucis... mais je ne parviens pa à l'installer, je dois dézipper le dossier quelque part, dans le dossier VLC dans la bibliothèque application support ?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mai 2010)

je utilise pas myfreetv
mais quoiqu'il en soit c'est un banal  gerant de multiposte comme VLC dentifreex et compagnies, rien de plus


----------



## yapiyapy (21 Octobre 2010)

Salut à tous !

J'ai un PowerBook G4 PPC, Mac OS X 10.5.8 avec VLC 1.1.4.1 et le web plugin1.0.5 PowerPC.
J'ai téléchargé la playlist des chaînes multiposte sur http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u

Mais rien à faire, je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner les chaînes...
Pour info j'ai désactivé le coupe-feu de Mac OS, toujours rien.
Sur mon PC Win XP Pro cela fonctionne nickel, je ne pense donc pas qu'il s'agisse d'un problème de config au niveau de la FreeBox (ouverture de ports ?).

Ma question : Est-ce encore possible de faire fonctionner le multiposte sur un Mac PPC ou y a-t-il une incompatibilité avec le plugin VLC maintenant ?

Merci pour votre aide !

Pour info, j'ai les messages suivants dans le debug de VLC :


```
main debug: processing request item France 2 HD node Liste de lecture skip 0
main debug: rebuilding array of current - root Liste de lecture
main debug: rebuild done - 485 items, index 1
main debug: starting new item
main debug: creating new input thread
main debug: Creating an input for 'France 2 HD'
main debug: thread (input) created at priority 22 (input/input.c:214)
main debug: thread started
main debug: using timeshift granularity of 50 MiB
main debug: using timeshift path '/tmp'
main debug:  `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/fbxtv_pub/stream?namespace=1&service=201&flavour=hd'  gives access `rtsp' demux `' path  `mafreebox.freebox.fr/fbxtv_pub/stream?namespace=1&service=201&flavour=hd'
main debug: creating demux: access='rtsp' demux=''  path='mafreebox.freebox.fr/fbxtv_pub/stream?namespace=1&service=201&flavour=hd'
main debug: looking for access_demux module: 1 candidate
live555 debug: RTP subsession 'video/MP2T'
macosx debug: input has stopped, refreshing interface
main debug: TIMER input launching for 'playlist.m3u' : 48.775 ms - Total 48.775 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 48.775 ms)
macosx debug: input has changed, refreshing interface
main debug: no fetch required for France 2  (art currently (null))
main debug: incoming request - stopping current input
main debug: dying input
macosx debug: input has stopped, refreshing interface
macosx debug: input has changed, refreshing interface
```


----------



## yapiyapy (21 Octobre 2010)

Bien, j'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème. 

En fait j'ai téléchargé une version précédente de VLC, la 1.0.3 PPC et ça fonctionne.

Pour télécharger des versions précédentes de VLC : http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/

A+


----------



## pacman1897 (7 Octobre 2011)

Je relance le topic.
Je passe sur tous les "vieux" programmes dont les pages de téléchargement n'existe plus, etc.

J'ai l'impression que pour faire des enregistrements, les 2 seuls logiciels du moment sont iMagneto et MYFreeTV.
Chez moi, iMagneto 2.3 plante instantanément : "l'application a quitté inopinément...".
MYFReeTV dernière version est bien pire : c'est le Mac entier qui plante !
Je n'avais jamais vu ça sous 10.5.8 (Intel) en deux ans d'utilisation.
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me proposer un autre programme pour Mac incluant l'enregistrement des flux Free ? (installation pas trop compliquée svp, sans des kilos de lignes de commande).
Merci.

 pour Steve. C'est l'un des plus grand patrons et inventeurs du XXème et du XXIème siècles.


----------



## Cyrus137 (9 Octobre 2011)

Effectivement imagneto plante de temps en temps


Mais lorsque celui ne plante pas,


Un enregistrement sur une chaine non hd en mp4 ok
Sur une chaine hd en mp4 ça plante 
En mp2 ou en copie ça marche 
Mais pour le fichier en sortie ,soit j'ai le son , soit j'ai une image saccadée 


Une idée?


----------



## Romuald (9 Octobre 2011)

Tu as dentifreex, que j'ai trouvé moins plantogène qu'imagneto, mais pas totalement safe non plus.

En plus, du moins chez moi, il ne fonctionne qu'avec VLC 0.8.6f et la fonction 'tamponner' (enregistrer et regarder en même temps) ne marche pas . Mais c'est lui que j'utilise pour enregistrer mes flux free.


----------



## Cyrus137 (9 Octobre 2011)

L avantage de imagneto c'est qu'on peu enregistre tt en regarde la même ou une autre chaine....

Dentifreex le fait?


----------



## Romuald (9 Octobre 2011)

Cyrus137 a dit:


> L avantage de imagneto c'est qu'on peu enregistre tt en regarde la même ou une autre chaine....
> 
> Dentifreex le fait?



Tu veux des lunettes ?



Romuald a dit:


> Tu as dentifreex, que j'ai trouvé moins plantogène qu'imagneto, mais pas totalement safe non plus.
> 
> En plus,* du moins chez moi*, il ne fonctionne qu'avec VLC 0.8.6f et *la fonction 'tamponner' (enregistrer et regarder en même temps) ne marche pas* . Mais c'est lui que j'utilise pour enregistrer mes flux free.



Donc oui, ça existe. Mais pas sur que ça fonctionne.


----------



## Cyrus137 (9 Octobre 2011)

A oui pardon j'avais pas bien lu , 


J essayerai et  te dirai, aucun soucis pour lenregistrement de chaine hd en haute qualité. ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Octobre 2011)

Peux pas dire, vu la qualité de ma ligne non seulement je n'ai pas de HD, mais je dois me cantonner au bas débit...


----------



## Cyrus137 (9 Octobre 2011)

Bad trip alors


----------



## Cyrus137 (10 Octobre 2011)

Dentifreex plante juste apres mavoir demander de selectionner un fichier de destination des enregistrements et de VLC...


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2011)

Ben moi aussi, depuis que je suis passé sous SL .

iMagneto enregistre l'image et pas le son... 

Je viens d'installer freego, ça enregistre, je n'ai pas testé 'enregistrer et regarder en même temps'. Et puis il faut savoir qu'une fois l'enregistrement terminé il y a un process VLC qui continue de faire tourner le sreaming, il est invisible dans le dock, il ne s'arrete pas même si tu quittes freego, il faut aller le tuer via le moniteur d'activité.

A part ça, ça dépanne .


----------



## Kevin.S (13 Novembre 2011)

Il y a un logiciel, super, qui ne plante jamais, pour ma part, c'est Eye tv, il est payant certe, mais de très bonne qualité, prend en charge le chaines free, une rubrique y est même consacré.

Concernant les liens de VLC, il fonctionne bien, mais je préfère quand même eye tv, plus d'option.


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2011)

Tu es sur de ton coup ?
J'ai eyeTV, mais il ne prend dans son guide de programmes que ce qui passe par son tuner, donc pas les chaines 'internet'. c'est quoi l'astuce ?

Edit :
Pas la peine, j'ai trouvé. Par contre c'est 'ou via la TNT, ou via la freebox', pas les deux. Ce qui supprime TF1, M6 et Gulli dans le deuxième cas. Moyen glop quand tu as un gamin.


----------

